# where do u place



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

i just was messing with the place ment of my ac powerhead and i moved it from the top left corner towards the front of the tank. To mid tank left side still towards the front of the tank....and it seems like the Ps have alot more swimming to do

where do u guys place your Powerheads?? and where is the best placement for the powerheads?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i leave mine in the top left corner towards the front of the tank.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i dont have mine in yet but im just going to put it half way down, right side in the middle of the depth


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

mines in the top middle


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

just got my power head today n its on the top left corner facing the other end of the tank, i been meanin to ask you guys but do i keep this on the whole time? my p's aint used to this powerhead so they wont eat, its like the food gets push'd around everywhere. what do i do?


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

^^^ try turnin it off when you feed em and see how they respond. i leave mine on and they just chase the food around the tank.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

oh and i keep mine in the top left hand corner also towards the back of the tank and i have it pointed across the tank but towards the middle.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've got current coming from two places in my tank. The output on my filstar XP2 is up about 2 inches under the surface in the back left corner pointing towards the front of the tank but angled to the opposite corner (front right) a little bit. This causes the current in the tank to flow along the edges giving it something of a circular flow. I keep that one way up there so the surface is being turned over alot and my water stays as oxygenated as possible. Then I have a AC 802 powerhead about mid level of the tank, placed on the left side panel again and pointed in rpetty much the same direction. This gives me a wider current circling around the tank but still at a manageable flow rate for the fish. They swim in it every once in a while but the bottom is calm enough that I can leave the thing on 24/7 and they have no problems sleeping. Here's a picture to better explain how I have things set up in my tank. This is the left side panel of my tank, you can see the filstar xp2 output (300gph) and the AC802 above the rocks (like 300-400 gph).


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

hmmm..... thats not a bad idea.... let me try that, ill taken a picture of my tank with my phone, thats the best i could do.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

this camera phone sucks..


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

123123


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i have my pwrhd about 2 in from the bottom


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Stranger said:


> just got my power head today n its on the top left corner facing the other end of the tank, i been meanin to ask you guys but do i keep this on the whole time? my p's aint used to this powerhead so they wont eat, its like the food gets push'd around everywhere. what do i do?


 if your Ps wont eat when u have a the powerhead on ,u should get a timer.

another reason to get a timer is if u have too much turn over, when there is too much water flow in the tank it stresses out the fish .

i turn mine off at nite so they could sleep

but i have another powerhead that stays on 24/7 it only puts out 145gph

but my ac does 400gph this one is only on from 1030am to 11pm


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

yeah i think it does stress my p's out , found 1 of my p's fins bit today, thanks for the tip guys


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I think that's common with piranhas. Mine went and bit the hell out of each other after I added my powerhead like they had to re-establish the pecking order. They've calmed down an awful lot since then


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

i have my powerheqd plqced mid tank level on the right ,towards the back of the tank.

i also invested in a timer which is a very good thing by the way considering i wouldnt like to hear that humming sound all night while i try to sleep


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

funny how it has over a 100 views but only a 3rd replied...i guess people dont want to tel other people where they place there powerheads... must be a secret :laugh:


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Upper left corner.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I have mine on the upper right corner on the front of the tank.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

there's a pinned topic regarding powerhead placement


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

top right


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

theirs no secret of where to put your powerhead. I put mine by the top to get surface agitation for better oxygen exchange. More like the natural river.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Piranhas come from very low oxygen waters in their nature habitat actually


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

kinda off topic, i was watching a piranha documentary and it said piranhas wave their fins and blow water around their eggs while they're incubating so the eggs have oxygen rich water... i just thought that was really interesting


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got this homemade lookin pump thats supposed to be used to circulate chemicals in a tank

but i got it brand new, and it hangs on the the tank like a HOB filter and i just put some pvc fittings on it

and switch up the angle everynow and then


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

mine are both at top corners


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I have one in the top right and one in the top left


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Piranhas come from very low oxygen waters in their nature habitat actually


 Really?? i never knew that







where did u get this info from?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DaBreeZe said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Piranhas come from very low oxygen waters in their nature habitat actually
> ...


 A national geographic film I saw on the amazon basin. Basically the amount of decaying wood and tannins (hence why the water is almost black) combined with the water being mostly deadwater (at least from the areas pygos come from) contributes to very low oxygen levels.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

front left corner so the water flow along the front of the tank then down the other side


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

In my tank


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

I used to have mine on the top right corner but it kept sliding down.
Now I have it sitting on the gravel in the back corner...the quick filter does a great job of getting all the crap that sits at the bottom.

The downside is that it needs to be cleaned a lot more often now.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I put mine in the middle of the side glass of the tank...
or in my biggest tank I have one on each side of my tank, and one is on the bottom of the side glass, and the other is at the top of the side glass....


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Great Posts fellas Keep them comin


----------

